# MF 4710 2018 Throwing Fan Belt



## cshortnote (Feb 15, 2011)

This is the second time my new tractor has thrown the fan belt AGCO 4357919M3 serpentine belt. It looks like it is delaminating both time just using the tractor to move bales around the barn. Anybody have similar issues or comments. The dealer does not even stock these belts and I have order one. Everything seems to be aligned okay and correct tension is on the belt.

Looking maybe to get a better quality belt.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

If it has a spring type tensioner take a good look at it. When they get some hours on them the rubber inside breaks down and the tensioner torques so the roller isn't flat to the belt path. When the bely starts trying to walk out of the grooves it tends to be hard on them. Could be the tensioner has a defect?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Never had this issue with my 4710. I'd check for burrs and any play on the pullies. Have you talked to your dealer to see if he's seen anything related? Delamination makes me think something is heating the belt, like maybe a bearing in a pulley.


----------



## cshortnote (Feb 15, 2011)

Changed the belt out this weekend, let it run for sometime to watch for any side side alignment in belt looked good. Tightened everything back up. Made note to check in 3 weeks and re tighten. Hopefully that it will not through belt again. Will also check for burrs on the pulleys. Have ordered a new belt since local dealer does not stock item. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a tractor, but my father in laws old car used to throw belts all the time. He gave it to my wife, I changed the tensioner right off the get go even though he just put another brand new one on. He was buying cheapest he could find, while I used a good name brand, my wife drove that car for years and it never threw another belt. It's near impossible to do sometimes, but get a good straight edge and double check the tensioner to make sure its running true.


----------

